# I passed my driving test



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just wanted to say on Saturday I went for a job interview and got the job. Also today I had my driving test and PASSED!!! First time. I was anxious but i still got it.

Am so happy now.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

congrats!! =)


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

That is great. It took me 3 times to pass. It wasn't that I couldn't do it. It was because I was so d*** nervous. *performance anxiety*.


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I stalled the engine twice and parked liked crap but still passed. Today I have being driving everywhere!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

awesome dude!, wtg man :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You're on a roll!  good job!


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

GermanHermit said:


> Gleich zwei Dinge auf einmal!!!


What he said! :lol Seriously, good job!


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks again everyone. Am glad i did get a job and a licence. Lol before i had neither. Now I have both.


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm scared to take the driving the test. I can't park that well. I always had this fear that the interviewer might just take one look at me and not want to hire me. I look pretty young for my age and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations, you have all reason to be pleased with yourself.
What kind of job is it (if you want to tell that is)?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All right, Mimimaus :boogie :boogie :boogie!

.....vrrroom vrrroom :lol

Be careful on the Autobahn! :yes


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Congratulations (on both accounts)!


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Ott,

its just at a supermarket three times a week, but i get insurance as well which is taken out of my pay ( and I am a foreigner here) so then I can get medical care, see a dentist lol

(all the things that I can get back in my own country)-it sucks being an Auslanderin (german word for for female foreigner)

suxs cause i have a degree but a good start when the language is not quite there yet!!!l


----------



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks again all for the positive feedback.

Had a bad expereince at the dentist morning. Oh well I knew my good luck had to stop somehwere!!!


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats on passing your driving test  I finally passed mine last month


----------

